# Nematodes



## purplezephead (Aug 26, 2011)

I've seen nematodes in my tank, in the moss, should I worry? I've been told they don't usually hurt their host, and as they are visible they are probably from the plants. I have had one fecal performed on my frogs, there were no nematodes present.


----------



## MeiKVR6 (Sep 16, 2008)

Not all Nematodes are harmful to animals. The majority aren't, actually.  They are usually a beneficial organism for a vivarium, although they can also be a plant pest.

soil-inhabiting nematodes - Phylum Nematoda


----------



## purplezephead (Aug 26, 2011)

Thank you, the link was very helpful. I feel better now, it was worrying me b/c there are population booms (with tons of them) and then I won't see any for a while.


----------

